# Poe no show



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_poe_mystery_visitor


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It was a very sad day indeed!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Poe, and feel really sad about this news . . .


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Agreed 
/ \ / \
(=T.T=)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sad day indeed


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

fascinating...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We had a thread about this tradition a loooooooooong time ago.......

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5447&highlight=poe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just read that article in one of the local on-line rags. There were a number of people there hoping to catch a glimpse of the Poe toaster and were very disappointed when he didn't show.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

an update for the new year
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110119/ap_on_en_ot/us_poe_mystery_visitor_7


----------

